# Wheel/Tire sizes for a C59



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

I am putting together the final touches after ordering my C59 Arte Decor with Chorus 11. I have ordered some FFWD Tubular wheels which are 45mm depth and I was about to order some tires when I wondered if there were any cearance issues I should watch out for? Ideally I'd like to go 25mm to have the best chance of avoiding flats but the Vittoria's I'm looking at also come in 21/23mm as well. Anyone help me out? Cheers.


----------



## plussa (Nov 10, 2006)

No problems with 25mm, but 27mm won't fit


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for that, went initially for 23mm as that's what FFWD advise, however like the look of some of the Veloflex tyres in 25mm so will try those in the future


----------



## plussa (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm using 25mm Veloflex Arenberg tyres with Reynolds 46mm tubulars, very comfortable!


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

that's exactly what i was thinking in Veloflex


----------

